
Patient experience of negative effects of psychological treatment - DanBC
http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/208/3/260
======
DanBC
1 in 20 people report lasting negative effects of psychological treatment.

> Of 14 587 respondents, 763 (5.2%) reported experiencing lasting bad effects.
> People aged over 65 were less likely to report such effects and sexual and
> ethnic minorities were more likely to report them. People who were unsure
> what type of therapy they received were more likely to report negative
> effects (odds ratio (OR) = 1.51, 95% CI 1.22–1.87), and those that stated
> that they were given enough information about therapy before it started were
> less likely to report them (OR = 0.65, 95% CI 0.54–0.79).

